# New welder



## Cobra (May 1, 2018)

Just received a new Everlast PowerPro 205SI.
TIG/Stick/Plasma Cutting.
Manual does not say anything but is there any recommended break-in routine?
Just going though the setup now to get 50A service and clean dry air for it.
Thanks
jim


----------



## Ray C (May 1, 2018)

No break-in needed.   I would recommend using all the functions just to make sure everything checks-out.    I have basically the same model "250SI"  it's been working just fine for about 5 years or more.   The rheostat in the foot pedal went bad after a year or so.  No big deal...  Replacement part was a few bucks and when I called them about it, they sent me 2 of them.

Ray


----------



## brino (May 1, 2018)

Congratulations Jim, I think you'll be very happy with that machine.

I have been thinking about plasma since I got my PowerTIG 250EX in 2014.

-brino


----------



## Cobra (May 3, 2018)

Ray C said:


> No break-in needed.   I would recommend using all the functions just to make sure everything checks-out.    I have basically the same model "250SI"  it's been working just fine for about 5 years or more.   The rheostat in the foot pedal went bad after a year or so.  No big deal...  Replacement part was a few bucks and when I called them about it, they sent me 2 of them.
> 
> Ray


Thanks Ray.  Got to most today. Need to try the AC TIG on AL tomorrow.
First time trying the plasma cutter.  That is one cool gadget.


----------

